# Fooled me



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2016)

Here are a couple pictures. Not quite sure what it is but I surely would not guessed until I cut it. I know I am in ball park by smell but never saw this wood curly and I have been exposed to it since I was a kid.

Dry 





wet

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm not sure what it is but I like it a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2016)

Well if you been exposed to it that long it should be petrified by now

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## phinds (Mar 30, 2016)

can you get an end grain closeup? I'm clueless at the moment. Not only that but I have no idea what the wood is

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 30, 2016)

Is it white pine or spruce? Very white dry and that is all that comes to mind.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2016)

phinds said:


> can you get an end grain closeup? I'm clueless at the moment. Not only that but I have no idea what the wood is



I will in the AM get you a sanded endgrain.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> Is it white pine or spruce? Very white dry and that is all that comes to mind.



Smell gives this wood away


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 30, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Smell gives this wood away



I want to say cedar but see no red and spruce has a strong smell as well and is notoriously white when dry but my finished pens come out in the color of you wet picture.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2016)

It doesn't look like cedar or sumac, and I don't think Ben Gay wood grows in Montanner where I believe you was raised as a yewt. Hemlock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> I want to say cedar but see no red and spruce has a strong smell as well and is notoriously white when dry but my finished pens come out in the color of you wet picture.



Smells like western red cedar- Very good guess.......... It really does not look like it and and have never seen it curly.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> I want to say cedar but see no red and spruce has a strong smell as well and is notoriously white when dry but my finished pens come out in the color of you wet picture.





Kevin said:


> It doesn't look like cedar or sumac, and I don't think Ben Gay wood grows in Montanner where I believe you was raised as a yewt. Hemlock?



I think it is Cedar but only by the smell..... Smell is definitely cedar


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2016)

PS.when I sanded it- It is soft enough to be red cedar. It smells like it but it does not look like it.....


----------



## Tony (Mar 30, 2016)

I just want to see how this ends up.....


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 30, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> PS.when I sanded it- It is soft enough to be red cedar. It smells like it but it does not look like it.....


Albino red cedar ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2016)

Tony said:


> I just want to see how this ends up.....



Hold it- you are a traitor- you just want to make somethin round out of it....................

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 30, 2016)

I will have to send you a piece of spruce so you can compare the smells...to me they are close. Did you have any bark inclusion?


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2016)

What does yellow cedar look like?
And smell?


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> I will have to send you a piece of spruce so you can compare the smells...to me they are close. Did you have any bark inclusion?



I have spruce - in fact I have one growing in front yard and some really nice planks- Not the right smell...

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 30, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> What does yellow cedar look like?
> And smell?



It looks yellow and smells like cedar ....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> It looks yellow and smells like cedar ....



Ya know- you fit right in- smart alleck............

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2016)

I will sand end grain for experts to look at in the AM @phinds I think it is western red cedar - smells like it but sure looks odd........


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> What does yellow cedar look like?
> And smell?



Yellow cedar does have various shades of yellow but smells nothing like eastern ... to me it smells like a mix of western cedar and turpentine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2016)

hes on his way to wal mart to pick up some red paint. It will be red cedar by morning time

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yellow cedar does have various shades of yellow but smells nothing like eastern ... to me it smells like a mix of western cedar and turpentine.



Maybe it is yellow cedar- Smell is right- kind of - it is not eastern.


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 30, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> It looks yellow and smells like cedar ....





Mike1950 said:


> Ya know- you fit right in- smart alleck............




I think hes related to Tony possibly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 30, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Maybe it is yellow cedar- Smell is right- kind of - it is not eastern.



The sap on yellow cedar is whitish


----------



## Sprung (Mar 30, 2016)

Port Orford Cedar?


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 31, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> The sap on yellow cedar is whitish



So is red cedar sap- I think just the edge of sap is on this piece.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 31, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Port Orford Cedar?



I have some Port Orford- totally different almost petroleum based smell. and it stays. I had not touched the pieces for years and the smell is just as strong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 31, 2016)

Wild stab, could be curly maple.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 31, 2016)

Mike if you don't have any yellow cornbread I'll drop a priority envelope in the mail. You ought to have a piece of it anyway just for future reference. I'll try to get it out today.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

